# easy edge memorization



## happa95 (Apr 1, 2008)

Okay, I've come up with my own system for memorization (I think no one's ever used it...) which is a combination of a few methods. btw, it probably won't be very fast. So, First, I labeled each edge piece a number from 1-24. (I use Pochmann so I need to do each sticker) Then, I associated each number with an image. For instance, one might be a sword, two might be a swan, etc. Lastly, I just use those images in a journey/roman room method. I think the only thing unique about this is the way of creating images, but, whatever. Please comment on any thoughts.


----------



## blade740 (Apr 1, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## F.P. (Apr 1, 2008)

That's cool but nothing new at all. 

Though, usually you use this kind of making images only for the numbers from 0-9; because for this kind of images it depends on the way the number looks for you (0 could be an egg, 1 a sword or candle, 2 a swan etc.)

what do numbers sup-9 look like to you?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 1, 2008)

pretty cool idea with the number thing, but i like my method


----------



## happa95 (Apr 1, 2008)

F.P.: I'm not really sure yet I just thought about this method recently.


----------

